# The funniest joke I've heard this year...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A sadist, a masochist, a murderer, a necrophile,
Â a zoophile and a pyromaniac are all sitting on
a bench in a mental institution.

"Let's have sex with a cat?" asked the zoophile.
"Let's have sex with the cat and then torture
it," says the sadist.
"Let's have sex with the cat, torture it and
then kill it," shouted the murderer.
"Let's have sex with the cat, torture it, kill it
and then have sex with it again," said the necrophile.
"Let's have sex with the cat, torture it, kill it,
have sex with it again and then burn it," said
the pyromaniac.

There was silence, and then the masochist
said: "Meow."


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: But it is only Jan Kell :wink:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

purfect


----------

